# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Londer, AlbanianMail prane jush me 5 Maj

## Shijaksi-London

Më datë 5 maj, gazeta Albanian Mail do të rikthehet
sërish pranë lexuesve të saj si gazetë konvencionale.
Pasi janë siguruar burimet kryesore financiare, stafi
aktual i Albanian Mail po përgatitet intensivisht për
t`u rikthyer me një gazetë sa më dinjitoze. Në shërbim
të këtij qëllimi, Albanian Mail fton të gjithë
bashkëatdhetarët me banim në Britani të Madhe që janë
të interesuar të bashkëpunojnë me ne, të na
kontaktojnë sa më parë.

Të interesuar për reklama:
Ata që janë të interesuar të reklamojnë bizneset e
tyre në AlbanianMail, që në numrin e parë të saj, ju
lutem të shpejtojnë dhe të na kontaktojnë menjëherë.
Ju njoftojmë se AlbanianMail do të jetë falas për të
gjithë shqiptarët në Britani të Madhe dhe e pranishme
në cdo vend që frekuentohet nga bashkëatdhetarët tanë.
Cmimet e reklamave do të jenë më të arsyeshmet në treg
dhe të diskutueshme në kushte reciproke.

Të interesuar për shpërndarje:
AlbanianMail do të hap së shpejti një tender për
shpërndarjen e gazetës nëpër pikat kryesore të
frekuentuara nga shqiptarët në Londër, Slau,
Birmingam, Mancester dhe Liverpul, Bedford, etj. Ju
lutemi të gjithë atyre që janë të interesuar të na
kontaktojnë sa më parë.

Të interesuar për bashkëpunëtorë:
Kërkojmë bashkëpunëtorë dhe gazetarë nga të gjitha
anët e Britanisë së Madhe. Edhe nëse nuk jeni gazetar
i mirëfilltë, informacionet tuaja mund të jenë të
dobishme për komunitetin tonë. Bashkëpunimi juaj është
shumë i mirëpritur. Ne nuk do të ftojmë në konkurse,
por puna juaj do të duhet të vlerësojë vetveten. Janë
të mirëpritur studentë të gazetarisë për eksperiencë
dhe praktikë pune.

Gazeta falas me postë:
Të gjithë ata që janë të interesuar ta marrin
AlbanianMail nëpërmjet postës, duhet të na kontaktojnë
për të zgjidhur cështjen e pagesës postare. Ju
kujtojmë se gazeta do të jetë falas dhe se ju duhet të
paguani vetëm koston e postës.

Njoftimet personale falas:
AlbanianMail do të botojë falas njoftimet personale
për ditëlindje, urime, ngushëllime, mbrëmje familjare,
kërkime personi, etj.

Njoftime me pagesë:
Cdo njoftim komercial do të botohet kundrejt një
pagese simbolike. Nëse doni të njoftoni shitje-blerje
të shtëpisë, makinës, apo objekteve të tjera
personale, cmimet do të variojnë nga 3 deri në 10
stërlina.

Opinionet tuaja:
Nëse keni dëshirë të thoni opinionin tuaj në lidhje me
një cështje të caktuar, AlbanianMail do të jetë e
hapur. Ndryshe nga hapësira onlinë, në variantin e
botimit, AlbanianMail do të ketë rregulla më strikte
për të shmangur cdo fyerje personale.
Redaksia
www.albanianmail.co.uk

Per me shume informacion mund te kontaktoni ne numrin:
07949902475
ose email: mveliu@albanianmail.co.uk
redaksia@albanianmail.co.uk

----------


## Dona84

Shume bukur. Do te ju kontaktoj se shpejti.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

Nuk e len gazeten te shitet sateliti mer daj,,,,,ndonje reviste thot njeri, por gazete kurrsesi....

----------

